# how to remove the trunk light, in order to remove the trunk spoiler?



## helpmeplease (Sep 12, 2019)

2018 Cruze RS and leak from spoiler. Have to remove the rear light of the trunk, to access the spoiler bolts. The light only has one nut inside and it seem that we just pry out the light unit, from the side. Seems like it might break. Any trick to removing the light? or do we just pry it out from the side?

Thank you so much.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Bonk the screw with a mallet/wrench and it'll pop the light out.

To put it back in, clip the side on to the trunk first, then line up the screw.


----------



## helpmeplease (Sep 12, 2019)

It makes sense. I will try that. Thank you soo much.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

FYI I dealt with this on my own. Probably nothing else you didn't already know.









How-To: Fix Trunk Spoiler leaks on Gen 2 sedan


If you have a Gen 2 sedan and have a water leak in the trunk after rain, it's likely one of two things: 1. The third brake light - there's a recall for 2016/17's to replace the gasket. Sometimes after the gasket is replaced, the third brake light assembly itself will crack. This water usually...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

helpmeplease said:


> 2018 Cruze RS and leak from spoiler. Have to remove the rear light of the trunk, to access the spoiler bolts. The light only has one nut inside and it seem that we just pry out the light unit, from the side. Seems like it might break. Any trick to removing the light? or do we just pry it out from the side?
> 
> Thank you so much.


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

